# White bumps on puppies stomach?



## gen1runner (Nov 2, 2009)

My 14 week Female GSD pup has had bumps that fill with white pus almost like a white head pimple(some bumps stay red and dont fill) on her lower stomach,privates and even inner legs. The Vet has perscribed a shampoo which has done nothing and now she perscribed an anti-biotic. I feel like my vet is fishing in the dark and has no clue whats wrong,just guessing. If anybody has had any experience with this please let me know.They dont seem to bother her but they bother me as I know they shouldnt be there. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Ryan, welcome to the board. I'm surprised that no one has seen something like this, I haven't either. 

Some things on the skin are either skin parasites or infection. However lots of skin stuff can be food related. I guess I would start by asking what you are feeding?

If they were just the red bumps, I would suspect fleas, but I don't think fleas would leave the pimple-y things.


----------



## gen1runner (Nov 2, 2009)

Im feeding her blue buffalo large breed puppy.

I thought maybe the same but we have never seen them on her and have no problem with fleas with our sheltie plus we use advantix on them both. The vet said it could also be her hormones. She is on a anti biotic and Im going to keep doing the medicated shampoo 2 time a weeks and I think Im going to wipe the area daily with a mild antibacterial soap. 

They dont seem to really bother her but I know they arent supposed to be there. Gotta take care of my girl


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, no big red flags with the food. My dogs don't do well with barley, but I don't really see it causing what you describe.

I hope the current regimen gets this under control. I do worry a bit about the frequent baths - I'd watch to make sure it's not drying or irritating to the rest of the skin.

Good luck


----------



## BrokenSailor (Oct 22, 2013)

There is another discussion on these bumps you describe on another thread. I don't know how to link it, but search under skin bumps.
-Broken Sailor


----------



## schnellmann (Oct 1, 2013)

The bumps are pyoderma, common in young pups. Actually its a staph infection. It can be treated topically with an antibiotic cream or systemically with antibiotics - both from your vet. 

Our pup had it from 8-9 weeks, we got the cream, but never used it. It resolved on its own in a few days.

Images:

puppy pyoderma - Google Search

Info:
Bacterial Infection (Pyoderma) of the Skin in Dogs | petMD


----------

